# Jin’s full day of eating on a cut.



## Jin (May 22, 2021)

Wake 4am. Pre workout meal. Apple, 10 almonds, coffee and 300mg caffeine. 

Gym 5am-6:15 post workout. 2 rice crackers. Two scoops whey. Coffee 

Kids to school. 

7:30. 5k run. 

snacking on raw carrots, spinach, cucumbers. konyaku, kimchi  
100mg caffeine. Coffee. 

1pm lunch. Pack of mushrooms, whole onion, cabbage, ginger, chili’s, 430g chicken tenders. Cooked without oil. Salad of shredded cabbage, cucumbers and 2 cherry tomatoes. 10 almonds. 

Coffee. 

Coffee. 

7pm dinner. Same as lunch. 

9pm bed time snack. Banana. 

Sometime during the middle of the night. One Tbsp PB. 3oz of whole milk. I cannot help myself. I ****ing love peanut butter and milk. 

total calories under 1800. 

Protein- 239
Carb- 122
Fat- 31

current weight 239. This has been my diet for the last two weeks and will
continue for the next 11 days. 

Wherever I end up I’ll be able to up that weight by 5-6 pounds by loading up on carbs for a day or two. 


After June 1st I’m going to as many buffets as I can in a week then I’ll continue to cut for another month. Would like to end up around 240 and full.


----------



## Thewall (May 22, 2021)

Damn Jin. 1800 calories, pretty strict man. Give you credit, that is rough. Sounds like you have a plan. Go get it. I’m rooting for you!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 22, 2021)

Wait hold on are you a crypto millionaire? I did not see work listed anywhere on this schedule. Must be nice. And also **** you for your strong will and determination and self control I hate you I bet your wife don’t call you fat. (All said with love)


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 22, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Damn Jin. 1800 calories, pretty strict man. Give you credit, that is rough. Sounds like you have a plan. Go get it. I’m rooting for you!!!



He’s a ****ing machine you can root for me he don’t need it he will get it done for sure. Interesting to see the results.


----------



## Jin (May 22, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> He’s a ****ing machine you can root for me he don’t need it he will get it done for sure. Interesting to see the results.



#prayforbobby


----------



## Jin (May 22, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Wait hold on are you a crypto millionaire? I did not see work listed anywhere on this schedule. Must be nice. And also **** you for your strong will and determination and self control I hate you I bet your wife don’t call you fat. (All said with love)



I live a simple life and don’t have much money nor care to.  I have everything I need. I do work, however. All my work is in service to others and my schedule is not strict. 

 I make a fraction of a fraction of what you make!


----------



## Jin (May 22, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Damn Jin. 1800 calories, pretty strict man. Give you credit, that is rough. Sounds like you have a plan. Go get it. I’m rooting for you!!!



Thanks brother. You are no small part of my inspiration. 

I’m actually quite full from 1pm onward. It’s from post run to 1pm where it’s tough.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 22, 2021)

A whole onion? Recipe must be interesting. It looks healthy and maybe even good, TWICE. But I can’t imagine the discipline to get through this for as long as you have and as long as you have planned.

Good luck Jin, that’s disciplined. It also shows why your physique is as jacked as it is. 

Also, I feel you on the PB


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 22, 2021)

Good luck!
And much respect for your dedication!


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 22, 2021)

Jin said:


> I live a simple life and don’t have much money nor care to.  I have everything I need. I do work, however. All my work is in service to others and my schedule is not strict.
> 
> I make a fraction of a fraction of what you make!



I’m just a poor polish boy trying to get jacked and not fat anymore. 

But I think your outlook on life is a model more people should follow to be actually happy but they all get stuck in the rat race.


----------



## Jin (May 22, 2021)

dted23 said:


> A whole onion? Recipe must be interesting. It looks healthy and maybe even good, TWICE. But I can’t imagine the discipline to get through this for as long as you have and as long as you have planned.
> 
> Good luck Jin, that’s disciplined. It also shows why your physique is as jacked as it is.
> 
> Also, I feel you on the PB



I look forward to the meal everyday. Twice. It’s delicious. I also put some homemade habanero sauce in it. It comes out to 900 grams total so just about two pounds of food. Just not a ton of calories. 

Here’s today’s lunch next to my favorite Domestic IPA for size (can’t wait to have one)


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2021)

Fukk that!!!!!!

But it's only 11 days, can't back off now.


----------



## Darkseid (May 22, 2021)

Should have put your packet of cigarettes in that pic as well! haha


----------



## The Phoenix (May 22, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Wait hold on are you a crypto millionaire? I did not see work listed anywhere on this schedule. Must be nice. And also **** you for your strong will and determination and self control I hate you I bet your wife don’t call you fat. (All said with love)



There’s a Japanese word for that....


----------



## The Phoenix (May 22, 2021)

dted23 said:


> A whole onion? Recipe must be interesting. It looks healthy and maybe even good, TWICE. But I can’t imagine the discipline to get through this for as long as you have and as long as you have planned.
> 
> Good luck Jin, that’s disciplined. It also shows why your physique is as jacked as it is.
> 
> Also, I feel you on the PB



You never had Persian food? The give you shish (six) kebab, basmati with saffron and quartered onion 🧅 with choley.


----------



## TODAY (May 22, 2021)

As evidenced by Jin's ability to endure an 1800 calorie cut, the true keys to successful fat loss are as follows:

Hot sauce.

Onions.

Discipline is great and all, but there can be no long-term success without the above ingredients.


----------



## tinymk (May 22, 2021)

Amazing discipline my friend! I would be starving all day...


----------



## Jin (May 22, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Damn Jin. 1800 calories, pretty strict man.!!



Strict is relative. 

And all of a sudden people have forgotten Eazy and his 72 hour fasts while doing cardio and training. 

I’ve taken the easy road. Not the Eazy road.


----------



## Snachito (May 22, 2021)

Jin in the picture what is right by the protein scoop, above the cabbage are those some kind of wrap..... tortilla looking ?


----------



## Jin (May 22, 2021)

Snachito said:


> Jin in the picture what is right by the protein scoop, above the cabbage are those some kind of wrap..... tortilla looking ?



エビ煎餅　shrimp rice crackers. 10g of carbs each. My post workout carbs with my protein shake.


----------



## snake (May 22, 2021)

I did 1800-2000 recently and it's no fuukin fun. Same food at the same time in the same portions makes you feel like a robot. Not to mention how you finish your feeble meal and now Clock Watch until your next feeding. I had cravings but never really starving. 

I respect your discipline Jin. You've always been a hard worker in the gym but the gym has a time frame. Diet takes perseverance because it's a 24/7 endeavor.

Btw, watch the rebound after this is over. You may want to pick  a week or two to binge, but after that rein the craziness back in.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 22, 2021)

Jin said:


> エビ煎餅　shrimp rice crackers. 10g of carbs each. My post workout carbs with my protein shake.



They gave interesting snacks in Japan. My ex-gf always brought me these bright colored packets of wasabi snap peas, dried sea urchin (the Japanese equivalent to a Mexican chicharrón or Creole chitlins) & other things we don’t consider snacks here in US.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 22, 2021)

Based on your job description I picture you as a samurai now. Don't ruin it. lol

Btw.. picked up some konyaku. Still have yet to try it, any special way you recommend?

Also noticed there's only 8 almonds in the 2 dishes in the pic, not 10. lol


----------



## Boogieman (May 22, 2021)

Always pushing the limits, well done Jin! Your work ethic shows!!!!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (May 22, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> Always pushing the limits, well done Jin! Your work ethic shows!!!!



Agreed!!! Awesome restraint buddy !


----------



## Gibsonator (May 23, 2021)

Definitely need to add more caffeine and coffee to your diet :32 (18):
Seriously tho dude that's an insane amount of caffeine in 1 day.


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> You never had Persian food? The give you shish (six) kebab, basmati with saffron and quartered onion 🧅 with choley.



True story... technically I'm half Persian (father's side); although I rarely had any exposure to that culture. However I was fully exposed to their food/cuisine... and man let me tell you, those people know how to eat good!


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2021)

Jin said:


> Strict is relative.
> 
> And all of a sudden people have forgotten Eazy and his 72 hour fasts while doing cardio and training.
> 
> I’ve taken the easy road. Not the Eazy road.



This is true... but eazy has proven himself to be a man, so we expect that of him. You on the other hand...  lol, just kidding man. :32 (18):

I'm a light weight in terms of poundage, and I couldn't imagine getting by on only 1800 calories. Reminds me of some of my friends who used to have to cut to make weight in boxing... absolutely brutal.

Anyone who can fast, or survive day after day on such a low calorie intake has my full respect. Both you and eazy are at least 3 times the man I am in this regard. That's okay, because I'm confident I'm at least 3x the man in the pp area, so it all balances itself out. :32 (18):


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 23, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Definitely need to add more caffeine and coffee to your diet :32 (18):
> Seriously tho dude that's an insane amount of caffeine in 1 day.



Gibsy your alive where have you been haven’t seen you in a while


----------



## Gibsonator (May 23, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Gibsy your alive where have you been haven’t seen you in a while



I pop in here and there brother. :32 (16):


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 23, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> I pop in here and there brother. :32 (16):



Pop your ass in more not the same with out you and CJ harassing me  simounteneously (spell check please)


----------



## CJ (May 23, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Pop your ass in more not the same with out you and CJ harassing me  simounteneously (spell check please)



Simultaneously. 

Fat-bottomed girls you make the rocking world go round. 
Get on your bike and ride!!!


----------



## The Phoenix (May 30, 2021)

@Jin, I’ve found eating  smaller meals more frequently and eating them clean I have been able to achieve a leaner figure. I have meals readily available and plenty of liquids at home and and my office as well.  Diet is mostly fish, verts, and either quinoa, rice or orzo for carbs.


----------

